# Peppers Ghost effect with tv



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know if this is in the right section of the forum...but here it goes. I recently saw on fearnet.com haunts that someone used tv screen and glass to create the peppers ghost effect. I would really love to use it, but kinda unsure how to do a few things. I know how to project the screen in front of the glass at a 40 degree angle and get the image. I was wondering more how to create the video. Do you use a vcr or a dvd player and how can I get the image on video. I would like to use a small skeleton or ghost but unsure how to create the video.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

You need a camcorder. You can record whatever image you want, as long as you keep the background completely black. If it's a non-moving image, you don't need a camcorder or a VCR. You just need to keep the prop out of view, at a 45 degree angle from the glass with a black background. When you want the "ghost" to appear, you just turn on a small spotlight that is ppointed at the prop.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

*Here's a good website.*

This is a directional page. Yoou can also buy their DVD's at Party City or any other Halloween Store.

http://bigscreamtv.info/tv_tricks.html#Plastic


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Those people on fear.net that did all the peppers ghosts apparently made a rod puppet out of a Halloween prop skeleton to make "Bony", the little skellie ghost with the big big eyes... I saw him at Target. He's a 24" hanging prop, very creepy-cute and good quality. They also have a pirate variant; same skelly but in pirate garb with hook & pegleg. If you want to use a puppet as your ghost, make sure you use black rods (or sleeve, if its a hand puppet) and shoot the movement against a black background.


----------

